# New hedgie making weird noises (is he sick?)



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm Jules, and I'm new to this forum.

I got my hedgie on Friday (he's around 7/8 weeks old I think), and he's settling in nicely! I think he's comfortable with me, finally. 

Anyway, yesterday, he started making these weird noises occasionally. I don't know if they're normal or not, and I'm kinda scared that he's sick or something. He seems healthy other than these noises (eating normally, exploring the cage, running on his wheel), but I'm still worried. I emailed the breeder, but she has yet to respond.

Thank you so much!

Jules





 <-- video of hedgie


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

your hedgehog is sneezing, and way too much. a few sneezes here and there is fine, but he is sneezing a lot in that video and if this is continuously happening, he may have an upper respiratory infection. Is there bubbles out of the nose? What about mucus or fluid? What bedding are you using?


----------



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

teddythehedgie said:


> your hedgehog is sneezing, and way too much. a few sneezes here and there is fine, but he is sneezing a lot in that video and if this is continuously happening, he may have an upper respiratory infection. Is there bubbles out of the nose? What about mucus or fluid? What bedding are you using?


Thank you for responding! He doesn't have any bubbles, mucus, or fluid. I'm using the bedding given to me by the breeder (it's recycled paper, I believe).


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I would switch him to fleece, but that is just my opinion. I think if the sneezing does not stop, it is time for a vet visit. URIs are not a very good thing and can quickly progress.


----------



## Penelope'sMommy (Jul 8, 2015)

Like teddythehedgie mentioned, this is sneezing. A little sneezing at the time of the change of an environment is normal but NOT to this extent. 
I see that you replied back to teddythehedgie about the bedding you are using and said that it is some sort of recycled paper. My advice for the first thing you should do is switch over to cloth cage liners. This will let you know if the sneezing has to do with the bedding you are using; whether your hedgie is allergic to it, or if it is just irritating. If the sneezing should continue after 24 hours of the liners being put in, you know it is not an allergy and you MUST go to the vet. 
Sneezing is one of the first symptoms of an URI. Please watch for any other symptoms; runny or crusty nose and eyes, and raspy breathing or coughing. It is crucial that if you notice any of these symptoms to get to the vet immediately. URI's can quickly turn into pneumonia which can be deadly in hedgies. 
It is important to remember that if this is a URI it will NOT go away on its own.
Keep a watch on the sneezing; if you should notice any other symptoms, if the sneezing persists and does not go away, or if you are super concerned, get to the vet ASAP!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Everything that's been said is correct, that's is sneezing and isn't normal. The fact that he's licking his nose right after means there there is some discharge from his nose. Both those facts means it could be an Upper Respiratory Infection that needs to be treated by a vet.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

In my opinion, go to a vet right away. If this progresses to pnemonia, it is going to be way more suffering for your baby and far worse on your wallet!


----------



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

thank you everyone for responding! he's sneezing a lot less now (no idea why) but still licking his nose. he occasionally sneezes when he's in the cage, so I'm leaning towards the belief that he's allergic to the bedding. he seems very happy and curious otherwise. 

by fleece, do you mean the fleece pads that replace standard bedding? I've been thinking of getting one. 

I'm really worried, though, as my mom doesn't believe me that I should take him to the vet and is kind of refusing to help. I'm only 15, so I can't really afford that kind of thing myself. do you think he's really sick? I'm super scared.  

thank you!!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Just ask your mom nicely and explain to her the need for your baby to go to the vet. It would be best in my opinion just to rule out URI. If it worsens it could be deadly. Also let her look at it as an annual check-up  Chestnut always has a bi-annual check-up wherein everything is checked to make sure that he is healthy and well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Also let her know that if it is a URI, it won't get better without medication and can quickly progress to pneumonia. Once it gets to that point, the treatment becomes much more difficult and expensive, and it's more likely your hedgehog will die. URIs are best caught & treated quickly. 

If your mom continues to refuse, do you have another parent or any other older family members that may be more willing to help?


----------



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm taking Hercules (the hedgie) to the vet tomorrow! So relieved. He only seems to have the URI symptoms when he's exposed to his bedding/snuggle sack with bedding, which is curious. He's currently snoring in his sleep, but I don't think that's an issue. 

Thank you all so much!


----------

